# Coyote hunting in central Minnesota, Atwater area



## Diamond lake resident (Feb 17, 2006)

HEY guys, Has any one been hunting the atwater,lake lillian area for coyotes latly?? we are having ahuge problems with them around this area, i recently i went out wed after our last day of skool and in about 2 hour shot 1 female and 2 males within a 2mile radius, with my new .204 ruger and around 180 yards at closest shot and furthest was jsut under 345 and dropped them dead didnt even runa few feet, I have a question im having trouble gettin these dogs within a hundred yards of me, i use white camo and aelectronic game call and usually use the rabbit squeel and coyote howl. they jsut dotn seem to want to come in, SHOuld i use bait and where shoudl i place it or how shoudl i set up. i hunt ina group of about 15 highschool friends and we spread out over about a30 mile radius and set up in groups of 2 sittin back to back so we get a 360 degree view around us and usually end up with at least 3-7 yotes whiel huntign together.. if you can give me and advice it wouod be great, thanks alott guys and come around this area and help thin out these damn yotes, specdially now when there breeding...

thanks guys/ Kelly


----------



## ReKooH (Jan 10, 2006)

well not every on on this site is in MN... Really the yotes are thick up there? are you shooting them right on lake Lillian? i might head up ther tommorrow im in Hutchinson.. And you could go to mouth calls they might be a little call shy.. mabye get mouth blown calls and get good with them.. you mnight be able to get them closer...


----------



## StLCardsFan (Dec 7, 2005)

I think I'll come out that way this weekend.

sounds like fun! :beer:


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

just down the road about 15 miles from me.


----------



## Orionshunter (Dec 31, 2005)

Anybody in this area willing to take a guy out and help him get his first Yote ever?


----------



## Diamond lake resident (Feb 17, 2006)

Orionshunter said:


> Anybody in this area willing to take a guy out and help him get his first Yote ever?


Hello, you say you need someone ot take you out yote hunting? where do you live? age? and do you owna rifle? Must be accurate also.


----------



## Diamond lake resident (Feb 17, 2006)

farmerj said:


> just down the road about 15 miles from me.


Where about do you live? you say your within 15 miles or so?


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Diamond lake resident said:


> farmerj said:
> 
> 
> > just down the road about 15 miles from me.
> ...


Litchfield :wink:


----------



## Orionshunter (Dec 31, 2005)

I live in Becker and have been out 10 times this year with no luck and yes I own a couple yote rifles


----------



## Haakon Johnson (Feb 24, 2006)

Wow! I am from litchfield and i mostly hunt west of star lake and the coyotes are thick out there too! I think i might have to assist in thinning out the coyotes. And like other guys have said that mouth call work great, watch some mastering the art by randy anderson and maybe that will help! :sniper:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I am far from proficient on this, but try 2 to 3 people at the most. I believe your ratio's of kills will improve significantly....Less people=more dogs.
I am far an expert, but I applaud your ability to employ that many to to help; but I am guessing you are getting winded or seen with too many people.


----------



## crewlle (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes i agree with your signature... :beer:


----------



## lesser (Nov 13, 2008)

Now I know where to go next year I knew there was spots like this but just couldn't find them. I can almost get any coyote I see to come right in with my secret sound, but we thin them down and can't find any more. I will put this area on my list for next december!!!!!!!


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

holy dead thread resurrection bat man. This thing is almost 5 years old.....


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

farmerj,
Funny,was wondering when someone would notice that.  I was raised in that area and if you're near lake Lillian,might as well check out the Lake Wagonga area as well.Between there and Blomquist used to be good.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

I live in Meeker county myself.


----------

